# "Wake up! He's been"



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember my children shouting that in the darkness of Christmas mornings...How the years have flown,,

By the Way...my grown up son bought me the hardback edition of "The Long Silence Falls"..very, very welcome...


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

My strongest memory from our childrens Christmasses was the year I did 14 hours straight on the bar only leaving the pub to wash and throw a clean shirt on as evening drew on.I staggered home at 1sh in the morning to be greeted by my wife who gave me a can of Guinness and a large box with orders to assembly Fantasy island,I got to bed 2 hours later at 3.30 am.kids up at 5.30!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Years later I used to look for Reindeer ****e on the Boiler Flat just in case he had been(Smoke)


----------

